# Any suggestions on a red dot sight??



## crappler (Jan 10, 2008)

Soo i bought a smith and wesson m&p 15 .223 the other day and it came optic ready...I came home to search online to buy a red dot sight with a laser and mayb a flashlight on the sides..Ive only found one place but it only comes with an inch raise so you can still use the iron sights which i dont have..Any ideas on where i can find a "cheap" red dot sight with possibly a laser on it?? Im only looking to spend around $200..If anyone could help me out it would be greatly appreciated..Thank you in advance..


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/t...parentType=index&indexId=cat601594&hasJS=true

Found that at Cabella's.com. No idea of the quality. I'm a bit of an optic snob and beleive there's a reason why quality optics can cost as much, and sometimes more, than the gun. IIRC my Aim Point, Mount, and BUIS on my AR cost over $600. Granted that's not as much as the gun in this case, but it is possible. And not one problem 2 years later. I'd personally rather go without and save up than buy something that is going to have to be replaced within a year.

My suggestion is get a good set of iron sights, fixed or flip up, (you'll need them if your red dot goes down) and then save up for an Aim Point, EO Tech, or ACOG.


----------

